# Record for consecutive days worked @ last 20 yrs



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm on about my 8th week
I had a few half days off got home by one
but mostly work till 3-4
what are some of your stories?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Back in the 90's I had a LARGE fine to pay along with other bills. Took me six months straight to dig out of that hole. Never again I hope. Three or 4 weeks now is a holiday !:blink:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Had one day off since the last week in April that I spent doing paperwork and re stocking my inventory. Trying to save up for a down payment on a house. Worked a few 18 hr days in that time spraying KD through the night so nobody would get hit with overspray during work hours. The $ has been great but I cant wait till I can go back to normal


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had 6 full days off since early spring [guessing]
I call that A blessing.,,,but being A lone dumb ars hand finisher .. 3 homes a month will keep me busy.. with an addition or two ..Been lucky. [so far]


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys--true story[really] from 1981 until 1985 I worked everyday;wanted to buy a house; did drywall m-f and worked at a filling station sat and sun 8hr days[sat12-8] [sun-9-5] there has been some other times where weve done 50-60 straight days ,not anymore tho!!


----------

